# Magnetism



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 9, 2009)

Panicking when her toddler swallowed a tiny magnet; my sister, Betty, rushed him to the emergency room. 

"He'll be fine," the doctor promised her. "The magnet should pass through his system in a day or two." 

"How will I be sure?" she pressed. 

"Well," the doctor suggested, "you could stick him on the refrigerator. When he falls off, you'll know."


----------



## white page (Feb 9, 2009)

:rofl::woohoo::loveit:

this one just cracked me up !  still laughing :funny:


----------



## Banned (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok *that* made me laugh!


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

:loveit:


----------

